# To BUNAC or not to BUNAC?



## ConfusedSMR (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi Everyone!

I am looking for some advice! I plan on getting a working holiday Visa and around August 2012 going and working in Toronto for a year. My dilemma is that I'm not sure whether to go with BUNAC or not?

I am a 25 year old female who has never been to Toronto before and will be travelling alone for the first time and want to take every opportunity to meet new people so BUNAC appeals to me for the group flights and the assistance you get with the bank account/SIN/mobile phone.

I do plan on staying in a hostel for the first week or so while job hunting, taking anything I can get at first but hopefully getting a job within Telecommunications eventually (been looking at Rogers Communications, Bell Canada, FiDo, and Telus) and plan to search through craiglist/usedToronto/Kijiji for a room share. 

Can anyone with experience give me some tips and give their opinion on whether BUNAC and the group flights will be worth the extra cost for me? Any other advice in general around jobs/housing/meeting people is very welcome too! Also, does anyone know when the Visa allocation will be available for next year?

Thanks for reading!
Sammie x


----------



## Guigsy (Sep 13, 2011)

ConfusedSMR said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I am looking for some advice! I plan on getting a working holiday Visa and around August 2012 going and working in Toronto for a year. My dilemma is that I'm not sure whether to go with BUNAC or not?
> 
> ...



Hi Sammy,

Why not check out the freely available info on various sites. Check out google and seach working holiday Canada. There is a good new site called WorkingHolidayinCanada. If you still are not sure after reading the info and tips there, maybe BUNAC is the way forward...eh!


Hope that helps,

Guigsy.


----------



## ConfusedSMR (Jan 4, 2011)

Guigsy said:


> Hi Sammy,
> 
> Why not check out the freely available info on various sites. Check out google and seach working holiday Canada. There is a good new site called WorkingHolidayinCanada. If you still are not sure after reading the info and tips there, maybe BUNAC is the way forward...eh!
> 
> ...


Hi Guigsy!

Great! Thanks for that, I will take a look at the website!

I suppose I am just looking for a more peronsonal opinion of someone who has 'been there and done that'. I think I am swaying more towards going down the BUNAC route though seen as it is my first experience of going solo so I need all the help I can get!


----------



## m_m1306 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey so I just found what you asked on here. I'm in the same dilemma. It will be my first time travelling too.

I want to go out to Toronto in August/September 2012 as well.

I'm just wondering if you have made any advancements on booking your trip and if you are using BUNAC? I'm still undecided wether to use them or not. They do sound really good though.


----------



## ConfusedSMR (Jan 4, 2011)

m_m1306 said:


> Hey so I just found what you asked on here. I'm in the same dilemma. It will be my first time travelling too.
> 
> I want to go out to Toronto in August/September 2012 as well.
> 
> I'm just wondering if you have made any advancements on booking your trip and if you are using BUNAC? I'm still undecided wether to use them or not. They do sound really good though.


Hi!

I've sent my application off to the IEC and as soon as that's final I will book BUNAC, just because it's that extra bit of security for me travelling solo. Having said that, I won't be booking a group flight. I've read on a few forums that half the time you don't sit together and the hostel they book isn't up to scratch. I'm going to save my money, book a normal flight and hopefully book in to the Canadiana hostel for the first two weeks.

What are your plans while your out there? What kind of work do you want to do?

Sammie


----------



## m_m1306 (Jan 17, 2012)

Well you have already got further than me.
I've only decided in the past week that, that is where I want to go!
The IEC application is my next move this week, hopefully there will be space. I'll also do the police check.
I'll just look to do anything out there really, a friend of mine did it last year and worked on a golf course. I have family in Alberta i could visit.
What do you have planned?
I think booking my own flight is going to be the way forward for me to.


----------



## ConfusedSMR (Jan 4, 2011)

m_m1306 said:


> Well you have already got further than me.
> I've only decided in the past week that, that is where I want to go!
> The IEC application is my next move this week, hopefully there will be space. I'll also do the police check.
> I'll just look to do anything out there really, a friend of mine did it last year and worked on a golf course. I have family in Alberta i could visit.
> ...


I plan on going in the first week or two of September to Toronto. I'll stay in a hostel for the first 2 weeks while job and room hunting. Ideally I want to work in project management but I'll take whatever I can get at first. 

Good luck with everything!


----------



## m_m1306 (Jan 17, 2012)

Listen not in a weird way or anything but is it cool if I added you on Facebook if you have it?
Just in case I have any more questions you might be able to help me with lol

It's up to you, my names Martyn Mitchell. I'm playing rugby in my photo so it shouldn't be to hard to miss.

Cheers


----------



## ConfusedSMR (Jan 4, 2011)

m_m1306 said:


> Listen not in a weird way or anything but is it cool if I added you on Facebook if you have it?
> Just in case I have any more questions you might be able to help me with lol
> 
> It's up to you, my names Martyn Mitchell. I'm playing rugby in my photo so it shouldn't be to hard to miss.
> ...


I'll have a search for you. If also suggest joining the 'IEC 2012' group on Facebook... It's been really helpful to me

http://m.facebook.com/#!/home.php?sk=group_153731588055450&__user=515540700

Sammie


----------



## ConfusedSMR (Jan 4, 2011)

ConfusedSMR said:


> I'll have a search for you. If also suggest joining the 'IEC 2012' group on Facebook... It's been really helpful to me
> 
> Facebook
> 
> Sammie


That link was completely wrong! It's actually

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More

Thanks


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi guys!

I'm planning to go to Canada hopefully later on this year or perhaps early next year. I going with IEC instead of BUNAC as they're a complete rip off, everyone knows this. I too will be travelling alone and book own flights. 

I'm going to Toronto after a long think as Toronto is the place to find work in IT and also more opportunities. Vancouver seems very beautiful and to one side you have the mountains and one side the ocean so you great scenery.

A little hint don't go with BUNAC but if you want that security and want to make new friends before you jet off then I say go for it.


----------



## ConfusedSMR (Jan 4, 2011)

ChungyUK said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I'm planning to go to Canada hopefully later on this year or perhaps early next year. I going with IEC instead of BUNAC as they're a complete rip off, everyone knows this. I too will be travelling alone and book own flights.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I've heard they are a rip off to be honest. You have to go through the IEC this year anyway so £245 just to look at job listings and the sin/phone help does seem a but extreme! I'm in two minds but swaying more to paying the high price just so I have a bit of extra assistance and help with meeting new people etc. it's my first time travelling solo so I think I'd better be safe... Even at the high price!

Sammie


----------



## sjhulme (Jan 27, 2012)

Hey,
I'm also looking to go with IEC this year in September and was wondering whether to pay for BUNAC. To be honest I was thinking about paying purely because I was finding the IEC website and the whole application quite confusing so figured that indicated I would be fairly useless in this whole process! On the website there seems to be an emboldened red section saying:

"_Important: A new document has been added to the '2nd set of documents (admissibility to Canada):' section that all applicants to the IEC must prepare and submit as part of their forms package_"

but I can't seem to find that form. Has anyone else had this problem, or am I just being special?


----------



## ConfusedSMR (Jan 4, 2011)

sjhulme said:


> Hey,
> I'm also looking to go with IEC this year in September and was wondering whether to pay for BUNAC. To be honest I was thinking about paying purely because I was finding the IEC website and the whole application quite confusing so figured that indicated I would be fairly useless in this whole process! On the website there seems to be an emboldened red section saying:
> 
> "Important: A new document has been added to the '2nd set of documents (admissibility to Canada):' section that all applicants to the IEC must prepare and submit as part of their forms package"
> ...


Hi,
I think your referring to the medical form as this only got added in Jan, it should be available to download from the step by step guide.

BUNAC don't assist the the application anymore so basically the £250 is for help getting your SIN and bank account but that's really simple and you can get the info on the internet. My advice would be too not waste your money. I've seen a few posts where people actually claimed there money back last year.

If your in Facebook id recommend joining the IEC 2012 group. It's been really helpful to me and everyone is supportive!

http://www.facebook.com/groups/iec2012/


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes I agree. It's better to go with IEC than BUNAC and trust me it is not difficult to fill out the forms via IEC route.

I've just received my police certificate and now in the process of sending all my forms off by Monday. Im not sure how long it takes for the visa to come through but it's anywhere from 6-8 weeks but could be longer.

I'm planning to go by myself but I would welcome any one who wants to join me.


----------

